# MOA & AOA templates



## yellowsnow (28 Feb 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm currently setting up a Ltd and trying to save by doing it myself.

Do any of you have a template for the MOA and AOA documents?

Any advice appreciated,

Cheers,

Patrick.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Feb 2008)

Using the Memo & Articles of a company formed in 1986 and with share capital denominated in Irish Pounds is a recipe for a mess, if you ask me, especially considering that  several Companies Acts have come into law in the meantime.


----------



## MandaC (28 Feb 2008)

Agree 1986 is too old.  Has the company the same objects as the one you wish to form?


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Feb 2008)

The CRO database is full of companies with memo & articles documents which could be used as a template to produce your own memo & articles. That said, unless you know what you are doing, and have a reasonable understanding of company law and procedures, it would be a lot less hassle, and probably cheaper as well in the long run, to get a professional to form the company for you.


----------



## mik_da_man (29 Feb 2008)

Yep there are lost of companies that will form your company for and look after everything.
Costs around €350 if I remember correctly

It's worth it IMO for the lack of hassle and peace of mind that it's all done correctly


----------



## RonanC (29 Feb 2008)

www.registeracompany.ie 

*€75 for* 

» Incorporation documents
» Memorandum of Association
» Articles of Association
» Register of Members
» Director & Secretary Consents
» First Board Minutes

all you need to do then is print the docs, sign them, file them with CRO and pay the filing fee of €100... simple enough really

** I have nothing to do with the above company. I found them doing a Google search.


----------



## RedStix (29 Feb 2008)

A friend of mine used the above named company and did all the filing himself. When he went to open a bank account, the memorandum & articles didn't have a clause to facilitate him opening a bank account or avail of a credit card facility/overdraft etc. IMO this would be a standard basic clause that should be included and he has now had to go get a professional to prepare and file an amended set of m&a's with CRO.


----------



## yellowsnow (6 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all of the input.  I decided to use CompanySetup.ie.  

Cheers.


----------

